# Loyalist's Storm Trooper Thread



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

well, i've decided to embark upon a bit of a project. i was recently spurred into action by a competition on another forum...so i'm converting stormtroopers from standard guardsmen. at the moment, this will only be one squad, but who knows...i'll probably need some once i finally get my =][= army off the ground....

anyhoo, without further ado, i present WIP pics...




















this'll be the first stormie, and likely my entry for the compo. 

his squadmates...











i'm not happy with the two 'open' poses; they'll be changed. 

additional work on the first guy left:

-barrel (platic rod)
-glue right arm onto torso (after torso's painted)
-add targeter (probably scratch from plasticard)
-possibly add a rebreather?

thoughts anyone?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Greenstuff some kneepads on him to make him have Carapace Armour. Other than that, it sounds good.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

well, i'm using plasticard for the carapace armor...my GS-jitsu isn't quite up to that level yet 

i've added a barrel and targeter to the hellgun, got some paint on the flak vest, and tested a Kasrkin-style 'splinter' scheme...




















C&C appreciated...and sorry for the crap pics; i'll get better whilst i'm home over the weekend...


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

looking good so far. I notice you cut down lasguns like i do for my IG. A little conversion you can do is to take the barrel of the lasgun and chop it off, leaving just the tip bit. This bit actually makes for a half decent looking laser sight, and seeing as Storm troopers get targeters its not a bad way to represent em. just my 2 cents.

anyway, looking good, keep it up!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the tip, Ludoldus! i'll definitely be trying that in the future...can't be arsed to redo the targeters at this point :wink:

well, stormy 1 is pretty well done, save basing. i've got some relatively crappy pics again...i'll be getting better as soon as i can find the good camera...




























i've also made progress building three more...and courtesy of Tiberius, i'll have parts for even more on the way! looks like things are starting to take shape...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, that is a pretty good idea...

As for the fig, looks sweet, mate! Camera use could be better, lol, but the coolness of the fig shows through all the same.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good, the added armour and chopped weapon really given them that elite, toy soldier feel :wink:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the comments, gents!

as promised, i've obtained better pics. up first, stormy numero uno...still have to get some paint on the base, but other than that, i'm gonna call him done. 




















here's a comparison shot alongside a couple more 'standard' troopers from my army...










and finally, i present to you 'The Storm Trooper Project' in all its (admittedly very WIP) glory!










that's all for tonight; i'll apparently have parts for more stormies sometime late this week or early next...more progress then!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

well, sorry for the double post, but i think this warrants it...

stormy numero uno finished!!!



















base finished, fixed up the highlights a little, gave the bronze eagle a wash...so i'll call it finished, i think!

thoughts?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Very, very nice. Excellent work with the power feeds. Guitar wire right?


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, aside from wanting better pics, they look very nice, especially the silencers, and from what i can see paint job looks good. Good luck in your competition! :good:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks all! 

@Dirge: yeah, that's guitar wire...first time i've actually gotten it to work for me...

@Ludoldus: thanks man; i'll get better pics soon, honest...


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Right, the Stormtrooper Project has not been abandoned!!!!

Here, I present the promised better pics of my competition entry...





































Thoughts anyone?

Next on the block for these chaps is the sergeant; I've got him completely built, so I'll likely start painting him tomorrow. After that, it'll be on to the rest of the squad. I recently procured enough parts to finish off a whole squad, though for the moment they'll likely have only a single heavy weapon (a plasma gun, I think). 

So yeah, that's where the project stands now...oh, and another note, I'll be entering the entire squad as a group for the Heresy Online Conversion Contest! Hey, I can dream, can't I? :biggrin: :biggrin: :victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice stuff and an interesting camo scheme.

Love the cut down weapons and look forward to seeing the sarge.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Vash! :victory:

Well, as promised, I have pics of the squad's sergeant...






























Again, thoughts would be appreciated...and thanks for lookin'!


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice painting


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

really cool. look better than the GW stormtroopers.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work, dig the power feeds. I would like to suggest that you thin your paints just a tad more as it will make for a smoother finish on the final models. Keep it up.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Wraith; I'll be thinning the paint a bit more for the next batch 

Well, I got a nice little package in the mail today...










Four of these chaps will get promoted to the Storm Trooper Project; the rest'll get a couple heavy weapons and form two additional squads. And for the sake of completeness, I'm planning to convert the Sentinel to Cadian pattern...I'll be building an enclosed crew compartment out of platicard, replacing the multilaser with an autocannon and generally making it more bad-arse. 

So yeah, gotta go find my paints, now...they sorta got lost in the shuffle during my move back home from my first year of college. They've gotta be 'round here somewhere...

:headbutt:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe, well, sorry for the double post, but...


First off, I finally found the paints, so I'll be getting on with the painting soon enough. In the meantime, I converted up a plasma gunner for the squad...











And yes, in keeping with the theme I seem to have established for my army, the cylinder in his left hand will indeed be a beer can...in fact, I'm thinking of embellishing that banner I just got with the Guinness logo...hmmm.... :biggrin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alrighty, had a rather productive day's work...











Got a second Stormie just about done; just needs the backpack painted, power feed drybrushed, washes on the leather and grenade, and basing. Also got a start on the sergeant. Oh, and one other thing...










Had to do it :biggrin: :drinks: :drinks: :biggrin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Another day...the PIP Stormie's done save for basing!










That's it for the moment...more work to come. Next update will most likely be next week; I'm off to Chicago for the weekend :biggrin:

As always, C&C appreciated, and thanks for looking!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't believe that i'd never thought of using all those stupid spare voxes like this. It's genius, pure genius i tell you!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe, thanks Panda...part of the impetus for this project was indeed to use up a bunch of the spare models and pieces of kit I had lying about uselessly :victory:

Well, not a true update to be honest, but I did manage to get a group shot of the Storm Trooper Project as it stands at this moment...











So yeah...two troopers painted (though only one's based), two more being built, the sergeant PIP, and the plasma gunner waiting for green stuff...that's the project in its totality!


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice army. I can't wait till it's done are you gonna put them on here when it's finished.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I love 'em, keep up the good work. I may swipe a few ideas here as well, hope ya don't mind.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah, have at it, Pyro :biggrin:

Thanks for the comments, gents...and yeah Deadman, I'll be posting pics of the rest of my troops at some point....though I'm quite certain the army will never truly be 'finished'...

Alrighty, having spent the day hangin' with friends in the real world, no piccies for tonight, I'm afraid...but I'll definitely be getting some more painting and building done tomorrow. Next up on the block will be the sergeant and remaining two WIP troopers; I'll shoot for finishing the serg tomorrow and the troopers by the middle-to-end of this week. Oh, and hopefully a trip to the hobby shop Thursday-ish; that'll mean even more progress....


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Soooo....the server switcheroo annihilated my last update, so here's a redo...

I got another standard trooper and the sergeant painted over the last couple days...











So that's the finished stuff to date...and I've also decided to second these lads to the Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition; they'll be doin' double duty as a Witch Hunter kill team, accompanied by a priest:










=]l[= FTW!!!

In other news, I did indeed make it to the hobby shop today...bought a Cadian heavy weapon squad, green stuff and some paint, so other projects will be moving ahead at last (including this one; green stuff means I can finish off the plas gunner and paint it, which I'm actually lookin' forward to  )

So, that's it for now...C&C welcome as always!


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

How long till you finish these models?


----------



## carlosdjakal (May 22, 2008)

They look great, I will have to try it now, I've been looking for a reason for for some converting and your work has spurred me on


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, gents! 

@Deadman: I'm definitely shooting for finishing the project by the end of next week...possibly sooner, assuming I've got all the parts I need to finish up. 

@Carlos: Good to hear! Post pics of your models when you get around to it; I'd love to see them! 

Well, project for the day is to paint the plasma gunner. After that, the priest, and possibly some more standard troopers...pics to come later today


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Alrighty, as promised...



















So that's the plasma gunner (with requisite Guinness can and 'ohmygodohmygodohmygod we're all gonna die' look) and the priest done. Which brings my =]l[= kill team up to...











I'm quite please with it so far; I think the red armor on the priest actually works alright with the Stormie color scheme. For the future....still have a standard trooper and a flamer trooper for the kill team, with an additional three standard troopers to round off the squad...so five left! I'll be trying to finish off the kill team tomorrow, as it seems I'll have some time on my hands...

Well, as always, C&C most welcome...and thanks for looking!


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

They look good


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

your prest has that look of lack of sleep. lol


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers gents :biggrin: 

Well, finally broke these buggers out again...












Got 'em all based and nice. That's half strength, then...still another 5 (possibly 6) to go...I'll work on them as I can.


----------

